# Holy Smokes - SSR is showing up on Getaways on II (high prices!)



## littlestar (May 21, 2008)

Holy cow, I couldn't believe I saw Disney's Saratoga Springs showing up on Interval as Getaway weeks. But the prices are wayyyy up there. 

May 30 2008 - Jun 06 2008  	
0 2 4	$1,964.00 	$1,989.00 	$284.14
May 30 2008 - Jun 06 2008  	
1 4 4	$2,674.00 	$2,699.00 	$385.57 	
Jun 13 2008 - Jun 20 2008 	
0 2 4  $1,964.00 	$1,989.00 	$284.14 	
Jun 13 2008 - Jun 20 2008 	
1 4 4  $2,674.00 	$2,699.00 	$385.57 	

There's a whole bunch more and then there's Christmas week:

Dec 19 2008 - Dec 26 2008 	
0 2 4	$2,714.00 	$2,739.00 	$391.29 	
Dec 19 2008 - Dec 26 2008 	
1 4 4 	$3,804.00 	$3,829.00 	$547.00


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2008)

CRO is having problems "selling" DVC to cash guests(Expedia used to have pretty good package deals with SSR villas). 

They have been using SSR points to give to AKV/Kidani buyers since they can't book until next year(AKV sales slowing  ).


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> They have been using SSR points to give to AKV/Kidani buyers since they can't book until next year(AKV sales slowing  ).


Could you explain what you mean by "AKV sales slowing"?

I think the only reason AKV sales may be slowing, is that Jambo is about sold out. 
I don't think they can sell too far into Kidani. I think the completion date dictates how much they can sell.


----------



## dvc_john (May 22, 2008)

Jambo house is sold out - or least it has all been declared into DVC inventory.

They have been selling Kidani Village for some time, and quite a bit has been declared into DVC inventory so far. However no points sold for Kidani Village may be used anywhere until the unit purchased is available for use. That date is on the purchase docs, and reservations may be made for anytime after that date. I believe the earliest Kidani units will be available for use is very late this year or early next year, and reservations for Kidani are not yet being taken.


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> Jambo house is sold out - or least it has all been declared into DVC inventory.
> 
> They have been selling Kidani Village for some time, and quite a bit has been declared into DVC inventory so far. However no points sold for Kidani Village may be used anywhere until the unit purchased is available for use. That date is on the purchase docs, and reservations may be made for anytime after that date. I believe the earliest Kidani units will be available for use is very late this year or early next year, and reservations for Kidani are not yet being taken.


Thanks. That's about what I was trying to say, but you had things a bit more precise.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2008)

If you are buying AKV where your unit is in Kidani, DVC has been giving out SSR points to use now. The first units at Kidani have occupancy of May 2009. You can't use the AKV points until your unit is declared into occupancy, even at a different resort.

So hence the correlation between AKV and SSR.


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> If you are buying AKV where your unit is in Kidani, DVC has been giving out SSR points to use now. The first units at Kidani have occupancy of May 2009. You can't use the AKV points until your unit is declared into occupancy, even at a different resort.
> 
> So hence the correlation between AKV and SSR.


I agree. I was just curious why you said sales were slowing. I thought maybe you heard something that I didn't.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I agree. I was just curious why you said sales were slowing. I thought maybe you heard something that I didn't.



I would assume if AKV sales were "through the roof" like a lot of the fanatical DVC'ers would like to believe, those getaway points would be used to the new AKV owners to stay before their unit is ready. 

Whatever we do don't mention this over at the DIS boards.  That would be a multiple page thread!


----------



## littlestar (May 22, 2008)

I noticed some of those II getaway weeks (like the end of May and early June) are priced higher than the general public code that's out now. You can get a SSR studio for $205 a night "with maid service" and "with a 5 day cancellation policy" if you book through Disney CRO. $284.14 a night is the Getaway price on II. That Getaway week is priced almost $85 a night higher than the general public code!

With an Annual Pass rate you can book a studio for $199 a night through August the 2nd at SSR.

Now, the Christmas week price on II is cutting you a break (because in my experience Disney doesn't usually discount during Christmas or New Years).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2008)

Can everyone see the Getaway weeks?  I should check to see myself, but I just wondered if you can only see them if you own a resort that trades into the Disneys.  I love that I can trade in, and these prices are so crazy, well, I am just grateful to pay much less.  I wonder if they have to pay $95 too?


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I would assume if AKV sales were "through the roof" like a lot of the fanatical DVC'ers would like to believe, those getaway points would be used to the new AKV owners to stay before their unit is ready.
> 
> Whatever we do don't mention this over at the DIS boards.  That would be a multiple page thread!


I'm one of those fanatical DVC/Disney people, and yes, as best I can tell DVC sales are through the roof. That's why Jambo is sold or nearly sold out. Same with SSR.

As dvc_john has pointed out, by legality DVC can not let the new Kidani owners use points yet.


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Can everyone see the Getaway weeks?  I should check to see myself, but I just wondered if you can only see them if you own a resort that trades into the Disneys.  I love that I can trade in, and these prices are so crazy, well, I am just grateful to pay much less.  I wonder if they have to pay $95 too?



Yes Cindy anyone can see them with any II membership. I did a cost breakdown on the timeshare4ums for a few of the weeks. 

Here is what I wrote

Christmas, Dec 19-26th- 1 bedroom week is still there. That week comes out to be $17 a point =222 points (This is a difficult week to get within DVC and is already sold out)

The October 17-24 1 bedroom comes out to be only$13 a point =194 points

*August 15-22 1 bedroom comes out to $9.36 a point =229 points Wow that's cheap!*! 

A studio summer, Aug 15-22, week is $13 a point =115 points

Jul 04 2008 - Jul 11 2008 0 2 4 024 $2,039.00 $2,064.00 $294.86 = 123 points @ $16.77 SOLD OUT WEEK

Jul 04 2008 - Jul 11 2008 1 4 4 144 $2,749.00 $2,774.00 $396.29 =243 points @ $11.31 a point SOLD OUT WEEK
__________________
II has summer weeks for less than they would cost members. I am tempted to take one even though I know how hot it is in Orlando in the summer.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 27, 2008)

Remember last year when they upgrade a bunch of Value folks to SSR during free dining?

They have a thread going on the DIS resort page, eagerly waiting to see if they are going to get upgraded again.


----------

